# [SOLVED] Company of heroes install problem



## michicell (Feb 2, 2010)

Okay i have installed this game before and i had to reinstall win 7 and now i get this error trying to install

I have GeForce 9800GT graphics card and directx 11


----------



## michicell (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Company of heroes install problem*

oops to big of a pic it says Unfortunately your video card dose not support shader model 1.1 installation will abort.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Company of heroes install problem*

*Hi and welcome to TSF* :wave:
What is the brand and model of your Video card?


----------



## michicell (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Company of heroes install problem*

nvidia- XFX GeForce 9800GT


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Company of heroes install problem*

Go to Control Panel >> Hardware and sound >> Device manager >> Display Adapters >> Geforce 9800GT (right click and select "Update Driver").


----------



## michicell (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Company of heroes install problem*



> By FLOOP12444 Go to Control Panel >> Hardware and sound >> Device manager >> Display Adapters >> Geforce 9800GT (right click and select "Update Driver").


im at display adapters it dose not say Geforce 9800GT
it says video controller (VGA Compatible)
i right click on it and hit update it it comes up with this error 
"Windows encountered a problem installing the driver software for your device"
windows found driver software for your device but encountered a error while attempting to install it.
NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT 
The system cannot find the file specified.
Lol i think that's the problem.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Company of heroes install problem*

Ok, click the nVidia drivers link from my signature and download and install them manually.


----------



## michicell (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Company of heroes install problem*

it has a error i cant install nvidia control panel and aborts
196.21_desktop_win7_winvista_64bit_english_whql


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Company of heroes install problem*

Try booting into safe mode (usually by tapping f8 on boot) and then installing the driver.


----------



## michicell (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Company of heroes install problem*

still not working


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Company of heroes install problem*

I'm confident that this problem is due to your GPU not having a driver. I'm going to have a think and get back to you.


----------



## michicell (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Company of heroes install problem*

hey i got it fixed we reinstalled win7 and it's runing good
Ty - For the help.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Company of heroes install problem*

Thanks for posting a solution, could you kindly mark the thread as solved using thread tools.


----------

